# [SOLVED] Liquid cooling sys. essentiel?



## Wars_Hero (Feb 20, 2011)

Are liquid cooling systems essential and or a must have if I'm going to be gaming on my gaming PC. I usually play 1-2 sessions but not more than that ( I don't know if that relevant or not).


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Liquid cooling sys. essentiel?*

No. Liquid Cooling is just an extreme form of cooling that looks cool. I run on air and play a ton of video games.

It's sort of like neon lights for a car. Cool, but not necessary.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Liquid cooling sys. essentiel?*

^ it was completely necessary for me. With dual GTX580s (now watercooled) due to their proximity to each other were hitting over 98oC on BF3. Thats a recipie for disaster. So yes, watercooling is necessary where air cooling cannot suffice, or in very warm weather or where noise is an issue, or where overclocking is desired.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I disagree. Water cooling is still air cooling at the basics. Because that water is cooled by the air. It mearly has a higher heat capacity. There are more elegant solutions for sure. Haha.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Liquid cooling sys. essentiel?*

Yes well for me i couldn't possibly be running GTX580s in sli at 38oC on air. period.

And secondly watercooling isn't aircooling at the basics, that is simply a complete misunderstanding of the physics.

Your suggestion that watercooling has no place is simply incorrect. Are you suggesting that my 2 GTX 580s as standard with 3 x 80mm fans at 100% with replaced thermal paste were above 90oC is fine? No. Watercooling is sometimes the only option. That is my point. Im am struggling to work out why you completely disregard the option?

My rig is quieter, more stable, cooler. Why, watercooling.


----------



## Wars_Hero (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Liquid cooling sys. essentiel?*

Okay so bottom line if I notice that my GPU's temperature is too high I should then get a Liquid cooling system. Thanks the posts you two.


----------

